# Cherche Micro pour iPod Classic



## LS Zaitsev (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je recherche un micro avec entrée Line jack 3.5 mm pour mon iPod Classic 80 Go.
Auriez-vous une piste, un site pour en trouver ??

Je cherche depuis des heures, les sites qui en avaient en ont plus en stock depuis longtemps. J'ai l'impression de que ça ne se fait plus... 
Je trouve ça quand même super pratique, je suis réalisateur ...
J'en avais un avant, un MacAlly Voice III je crois, quelqu'un l'a jeté à la poubelle pendant un tournage, croyant que c'était un "cache" de l'iPod qui ne servait à rien ... 

Un grand merci si vous pouvez m'aider.


----------



## Gwen (25 Février 2011)

En effet, je n'en vois plus trop non plus.

Mais bon, je n'ai pas cherché longtemps.

Sinon, il y a des boulets sur tes plateaux de tournage. Désolé pour toi.

Néanmoins, en cherchant sur Amazon, j'ai vu ça  





http://www.amazon.fr/Exeze-Microphone-classic-touch-iPhone/dp/B002GWBH9I

peut etre un peut léger non ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (25 Février 2011)

Oui j'ai trouvé quantité de micro comme celui-ci, mais à 8 et en mini-jack, je suis sceptique sur la qualité...
Et puis pas d'entrée ligne, et puis impossible d'écouter ce qui est enregistré :mouais:


----------



## Abords (16 Juillet 2011)

Un excellent microphone: le Mickey de Blue Microphone.
Il possède 3 niveaux de sensibilité d'enregistrement: intensité faible (la parole), moyenne (guitare acoustique), forte (pour un concert _live_) et deux qualités: mono et stéréo.
Ces 3 niveaux sont actionnés en glissant le sélecteur à l'arrière du micro, tout simplement.
Le micro se branche sur l'entrée du iPod et en consomme peu l'énergie; il y a aussi une entrée pour charger le iPod et un port d'entrée stéréo de 3,5 mm pour enregistrer d'un appareil audio.

Je l'utilise sur mon iPod classique pour enregistrer des _jams_: il enregistre très bien les sons de la contrebasse, de la batterie, de la guitare électrique, du sax, etc. Chaque pièce est enregistrée sous format AAC.

C'est en vente dans les Apple Store, à Montréal, pour 80$, soit environ 55 euros.


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Juillet 2011)

Ca pourrait m'intéresser !!
Je vais essayer de trouver ça dans on AppleStore habituel ou sur le net.
Merci l'ami.


----------



## mymusiclab (16 Juillet 2011)

tu peux mettre tout micro en jack 6.35 avec un adaptateur 3.5 aussi... enfin je dis ça... : )

tu cherches un micro pour quel type d'enregistrement ?


----------



## LS Zaitsev (16 Juillet 2011)

Non ce n'est pas si simple, en branchant un micro classique, il n'est pas reconnu par l'ipod, et je n'ai pas accès à un menu d'enregistrement.


----------



## Abords (17 Juillet 2011)

Salut!

L'adaptateur universel de microphone Belkin permettait de brancher un microphone standard au iPod classique et d'activer un menu, comme le fait le micro Mickey. Mais hélas, il n'est plus en vente depuis plusieurs années, semble-t-il. Mais pourquoi donc?

Concernant le "tout récent" micro Mickey, que je suis en train de tester sur mon iPod classique, je constate qu'il n'est pas compatible avec les nouvelles générations de iPhone et de iPod Touch  j'ai pu vérifier qu'un iPod Touch de 32 Go ne reconnaît pas le Mickey. J'ai lu quelque part que Blue Microphone, le producteur du Mickey, travaillait à une nouvelle version, mais je n'ai pu confirmer cette info et ne voudrais pas lancer de fausses rumeurs.

Alors voilà. Bonjour chez vous!


----------



## No-Cobra (30 Juillet 2011)

Tes écouteurs ipods peuvent te servir de micro, cela marche très bien.


----------

